# How many overnight (or longer) trips is "OK?"



## Chris Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

How often do your spouses leave you for their own purposes (that is, not for family or work?)

What is an appropriate amount of time for a married woman with kids aged 9 and 12 to be gone on trips (hobbies, "girlfriend" trips)?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on your job and availability. Or maybe parents who can help while she is away. Also depends on if she has a job and how many weeks holidays she has.

Off the top, I would say a long weekend or one week a year.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris keep it to one thread you will get more responses and get the help you need with your wife's infidelity.

Come on brother all those text in one month of time and now this thread about your old lady taking trips????WTF

I can't believe you haven't gotten anything on the VAR! How long have you had it in place?

And to answer your question I think one maybe twice a year......but in all honesty with all thats going on with her ...none should be the answer!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently answered a similar question on another thread....if it's more than it is with you and/or the kids, it's too much.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I go off on my own, with friends or family, one or two weeks a year. The wife doesn't go off as long, but she'll do a few overnights and weekends without me. Here is the disclaimer... We have a stable and trusting marriage!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I like SecondTime'Round's guidelines. 

If a spouse is away on GNO or BNO more often than the spouse is out or away WITH you, it is too much.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's up to you and your wife to decide the amount of trips being ok or not. This is very subjective, and then would it make a difference as to how you feel about it? If you don't feel ok with your wife going on trips at all you won't feel ok whatever others opiniate about. If you are ok with only an average amount, you will find some who says less and some who says more.

If you feel uncomfortable with even a few trips then you will be going to feel uncomfortable anyways. Sometimes it's not about who is right or wrong on something subjective but rather talking about how each other feels and reach a compromise. You should talk to her about this.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

OP wife is more interested in talking to her boyfriend then her own husband.

Check out his other thread "wife emotional affair with drug addict"


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Agree with others very subjective. For me none would be the answer when it comes to traveling with very very rare exceptions


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

We both travel for work so we are homebodies whenever we get the opportunity.

He goes on an annual fishing trip with buddies for a few days. I will travel to see out of town family 1x a year for a couple of weeks, he usually joins me for a week of that time. Vacations and side trips are always together.


----------

